# Rear View Camera install?



## KSagal (Feb 18, 2014)

I just got my 2003 Murano, and I love it.

I am adding some upgraded electronics to it.

I found and bought a set of updated navigation disks. Installed well.

I now have a forward facing dash camera to record what goes on in front of the car.

I installed a rear view camera, and ran the wire to the front, but wonder the best way in to plug it into the monitor in the dash. I took apart the tailgate, and found no wire harness to plug it into for power and digital signal. (I was hoping to add a camera, and add it to the on board wire harness.)

Is there an easy way to the back of the monitor, or does anyone know where it should be plugged in? (Like maybe into the navigation CD player?)


Any advise is welcome.


----------

